
(Preprint) MMR Vaccine Appears to Confer Strong Protection from Covid-19 - legerdemain
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/341354165_MMR_Vaccine_Appears_to_Confer_Strong_Protection_from_COVID-19_Few_Deaths_from_SARS-CoV-2_in_Highly_Vaccinated_Populations
======
sharemywin
wonder if age is being accounted for?

~~~
loons2
My thought exactly. I had the measles and mumps because I'm from before the
time of the vaccines. Old people (of whom I curiously do not consider myself a
member) never had those vaccines.

